
How San Francisco Planned Its Own Housing Crisis - ohjeez
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/demolishing-the-california-dream/
======
phlakaton
I spent a lot of time digging into this article. Very interesting and
provocative reading for this Bay Area resident. Thanks for sharing!

